# تحميل برنامج ms project 2007



## خلوف العراقي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ......

بحثت كثيرا عن البرنامج ورغم اني قد وجدته في الملتقى لكني وجدت روابطه تالف ..... لذا قررت بعون الله ان اقدمه لكم وبرابط فعال ::: تفضلوااااااااا رابط التحميل :::


*http://ifile.it/orx0gjc



او مقسم الى جزئين على الفور شيرد


*http://www.4shared.com/file/59841235/752ef928/MS_Project_2007_-_BRpart1.html?aff=7637829


http://www.4shared.com/file/59838490/340e0a05/MS_Project_2007_-_BRpart2.html?aff=7637829




دروس تعليمية لبرنامج MS Project باللغه العربيه . 

الجزء الاول .

http://www.bestlearn110.com/MicrosoftProject/level1/microsoftproject.html

الجزء الثاني .

http://www.bestlearn110.com/MicrosoftProject/level2/microsoftproject.html


----------



## khaledsamir1970 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الا يوجد تعليم فيديو ل هذا البرنامج


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

يوجد الكثير من التعليميات لهذا البرنامج يمكن البحث في المنتدى وايجادها


----------



## علي المجمعي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور م. خلوف على المشاركة ، بس لو ترفعه على الميديافاير ليعم النفع.


----------



## wagih khalid (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks
*​


----------



## yobaid (22 نوفمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaks


----------



## yobaid (22 نوفمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## sky2004jo (24 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

دروس تعليمية لبرنامج MS Project باللغه العربيه . 

الجزء الاول .

http://www.bestlearn110.com/MicrosoftProject/level1/microsoftproject.html

الجزء الثاني .

http://www.bestlearn110.com/MicrosoftProject/level2/microsoftproject.html



والحمد لله رب العالمين . 

ارجوا من الجميع الاستفاده . 

« من علم علما فكتمه ألجمه الله يوم القيامة بلجام من نار» .​


----------



## احمد غنيم (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (11 ديسمبر 2011)

sky2004jo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> دروس تعليمية لبرنامج ms project باللغه العربيه .
> 
> ...


*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

sky2004jo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> دروس تعليمية لبرنامج ms project باللغه العربيه .
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا 
تمت اضافة الروابط للمشاركه الاولي


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## احمدالجهينى (24 يناير 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس مخلوف كنت عاوز باس وورد فك ضغط برنامج skwewater الخاص بتصميم شبكات المياه والصرف اللي انت رفعته قبل الحين


----------



## montaser abusin (29 يناير 2012)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير على هذا البرنامج الرائع,,,,,,,,,,,,,

_*بارك الله فيك ووفقك*_ .............


----------



## ابورنيم (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

هل يوجد الكراك


----------



## montaser abusin (31 يناير 2012)

*أخي المهندس خلوف بارك الله فيك ومشكور على هذا العمل*
*لوسمحت هل يمكن تحميل الشرح ولا الروابط للمشاهدة فقط بالنسبة لبرنامج ms project*
*مع احترامي وتقديري*


----------



## Eng.zeky (31 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أسامة20 (1 فبراير 2012)

اخى العزيز البرنامج نزل بالايطالى كيف احوله انجليزى


----------



## الفراشة الحائرة (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا جدااااااااا لمجهودك العظيم بس للاسف الجزء الاول من البرنامج مش بتحمل كامل عندى يا ترى حد عنده فكرة ممكن يكون السبب ايه؟؟؟؟ وطريقة تسطيب البرنامج ازاى


----------



## البعيد القريب (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## quty (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا علي البرنامج لكنه ليس النسخه الانجليزيه وانما ايطالي كيف يتم تحويله الي الانجليزي 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## judii80 (8 مارس 2012)

Thanks
-----------
www.sudacon.net
For *Suda*n *con*struction​


----------



## asdnet36 (8 مارس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## hk_shahin (9 مارس 2012)

شکراجزیلا


----------



## م-خالد (10 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سلام النداوي (8 يونيو 2012)

*مشكورين وروود على هذة الروابط الرائعة*


----------



## عادل مدني (9 يونيو 2012)

اخي العزيز ما عرفت شلون احمل البرنامج ........ارجو الرد


----------



## عادل مدني (9 يونيو 2012)

الرابط لايعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (31 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله لك هذا العمل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## احمدالزيادي (19 يوليو 2013)

سلام عليكم استاذنا 
الملف غير موجود ارجو اعادة تحمليه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu Habib (22 يوليو 2013)

الرابط لايعمل​


----------



## sh sh (11 نوفمبر 2013)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ah_1st (16 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز بس الروابط لا تعمل بجاء الافاده


----------



## ام صمد (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*Hello*

Thank u :7:


----------



## eng-hosny (1 يناير 2014)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## abu_tariq88 (27 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك​


----------



## عبدالخبير الشائف (18 ديسمبر 2014)

لاتوجد روابط


----------

